# Emersed Tub



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

This tub is growing in my basement, with just sunlight.







A variety of plants are being grown both submerged and emersed. The idea was to see how thing grow submerged and emersed. I've played around with the water level, partly to help controll some BG Algae.
Water Wisteria, Dwarf Chain Sword, Riccia, Hairgrass, Bacopa? and other plants.
1) Dwarf Chain Sword growing emersed with Hairgrass
2)Local aquatic moss which grows on the surface of water
3) Riccia growning at the base of some hairgrass.


----------



## ashfaqe (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey any chance you still have this tub going? How much sunlight does it get? Does it get hot? Anything else noteworthy about it? I'm going to be growing some stuff on my balcony and just wanted to see what was working for you. Thanks!


----------

